# Bruising problems



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Moldie posted on this a little while ago, but I wanted to ask the newcomers about this.I started bruising REALLY bad a couple of weeks ago. I look like I have been in a car accident. So, I called my doc, he ordered a CBC, and everything is normal. EXCUSE ME!! I don't look anywhere near normal! My husband is concerned (joke- people will think he is beating me! LOL!) and the doc just said "stop taking aspirin products. Well, I don't take them. So, my husband suggested I should call the doc back (he never looked at me, just did this over the phone) and look at a platelett fragility problem. Anyone done or had anything similar?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

The slightest bump and I bruise; and often can't remember what I did to get a bruise there. When they draw blood or put in an IV, I often have a big bruise too. ------------------


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I also bruise easily. I have bruises all the time that I don't have a clue where they come from. anyone know if this is a Fibro thing?


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

geomv - yes, most of the fibro literature I have seen lists easily bruised as a common "symptom." My husband (a PHD physiologist) thinks it may be fragile platlettes. I guess there is a test for fragile platelette syndrome. But, if it doesn't cause any real physical problems (other than not wanting to wear a dress on some days!) I can't see why one would have the test done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 1999)

I never bruise. I've had fibro for about 4 years now.


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

I am like the majority of you,the slighest bump and I will get a nasty bruise.My husband and I also share the joke that he is beating me!My legs are always covered with bruises.beansy


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 1999)

I have not been diagnosed with fibro but my mother has it and she and I are both always covered with bruises, that last a long time. I was wondering if I could get some more info on the fragile pallet syndrome. Thanks allot..


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 1999)

I bruise very easily too. I have bruises on the side of my leg from hitting a tamborine against it. Getting blood drawn gives me a bruise, too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 1999)

I invented bruising.


----------



## Mosey (Jun 23, 2001)

My specialist told me that I had what was called spontaneous bruising


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

So it's your fault, is it MP2. We always like to have someone to blame! LOL! You did pick some pretty cool colors though. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 1999)

MP2,So nice to have someone to blame about the bruisin. Why in the heck couldnae ye just leave us without the bruises!!! None of us needs to look like we've been rode hard and put up wet!!Just kiddin, hope ye didnae take offense.Hanna Chase------------------Montana Skye-------------Life Is A Dance You Learn As You Go


----------

